# I need Tata Photon Plus Windows 7(64bit) EpiValley modem drivers



## rajesh_nk22 (Sep 20, 2011)

I upgraded my laptop OS to Windows 7 Home Basic 64 bit version and my first disapointment was tata photon plus not working. My photon device has EpiValley modem whose drivers are not availbel on photon site. I googled but no luck.

Does anyone know how to use tata photon plus on windows 7 64 bit versions?


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 20, 2011)

whaat ?
I am planing to get it tomorrow !


----------



## asingh (Sep 20, 2011)

You can try this link:

Tata Indicom Photon USB Modem & Data card drivers for WIndows, Linux & Mac OS | Saxon Tech Blog


I guess your model would be "Tata Indiacom EpicValley SEC-8089".

Enjoy. 

Guys chill, I am using the EpiValley on Win7 past 2 years.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 20, 2011)

@ asingh
dude iam going to buy tomorrow tata photon + which model should i look ?
which one you have ?

or should i get mts ?


----------



## asingh (Sep 21, 2011)

I doubt you can choose the model. Honestly both are crap, since they have capped DL+UL limits. I use mine as a backup.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 21, 2011)

okay man


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, somehow I managed to install drivers from photon site itself. It is working fine now on Windows 7 (64bit).


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 29, 2011)

rajesh_nk22 said:


> Thanks guys, somehow I managed to install drivers from photon site itself. It is working fine now on Windows 7 (64bit).



Glad to know that..
but I have also used tata photon+ on windows 7 64bit..& it installed & worked without problem.AFAIK the drivers for both 32bit & 64bit are available inside the dongle


----------



## asingh (Sep 29, 2011)

^^
The auto load is buggy. At times it does not kick in. Has happened to me.


----------

